# cleaning metal grates



## saltysandman (Dec 13, 2018)

took my metal SS grates onto the driveway and blasted them with my electric power washer (EPW). yup i just made up that acronym. Worked great but now I have clean stripes on the driveway. 

I've also put them in the oven in cleaning mode but seems like overkill.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 13, 2018)

Put them in a garbage bag and spray them down with oven cleaver. Lay them out in the sun for a few hours. 

Scott


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 13, 2018)

Wow... You clean your grates?
I call that seasoning, and like with cast iron, leave it alone.

Careful now, your wife might want you to wash the whole drive now.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 13, 2018)

I'll give them a wipe down or brushing after smoking, but never have washed them outside of the initial unboxing. The closest thing to a real cleaning is popping them in the kettle for the high heat treatment. 

Chris


----------



## saltysandman (Dec 13, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Wow... You clean your grates?
> I call that seasoning, and like with cast iron, leave it alone.
> 
> Careful now, your wife might want you to wash the whole drive now.



indeed. mine's not quite seasoning. more like burnt on food.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 13, 2018)

I knock the bits/pieces off with either a tap on the concrete or with a quick pass of the wire brush.
Our dog happily cleans up for me so I don't have to sweep, thoughtful lil'girl she is.


----------



## zwiller (Dec 13, 2018)

Place into utility sink with some hot water and oxyclean.  Let it sit a few.  Brush them down and rinse.  Good as new.  I get Oxy at the dollar stores.


----------



## saltysandman (Dec 13, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Place into utility sink with some hot water and oxyclean.  Let it sit a few.  Brush them down and rinse.  Good as new.  I get Oxy at the dollar stores.



oxy clean? that does make sense. thank you all for the great ideas.


----------



## radioguy (Dec 13, 2018)

I like the oven cleaner, trash bag and sit in the sun if grates are really bad.  I just brush with wire brush while still warm from cook. 

RG


----------



## solman (Dec 13, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Put them in a garbage bag and spray them down with oven cleaver. Lay them out in the sun for a few hours.
> 
> Scott



but how do you actually clean them after they've been sitting in the bag for a few hours?


----------



## kelbro (Dec 13, 2018)

solman said:


> but how do you actually clean them after they've been sitting in the bag for a few hours?



Just rinse with hot water. That oven cleaner is mostly lye so be careful where you dump it. Works very well though.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 13, 2018)

If it's my kettle, a full chimney of coals gets it hot enough that a quick hit with a grill brush is all it takes.  With my WSM grates, I just throw them in the kettle from time to time.  Get a grill brush, and brush the grates before every cook. If you don't have a high heat grill, the oven cleaner trick is pretty easy, and doesn't pinstripe your driveway (which I've done before).


----------

